# Rear left tire cupping after 15k miles



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Alignment or warn suspension parts.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Are you rotating the tires every 6,000 miles? Cupping it caused by a tire bouncing up down, and not ever being worn evenly across the face as it would on the front from turning. I would rotate tires more often before start throwing parts at it.


----------

